

Creating websites with wordpress is a bad idea - somechum
http://nodesman.com/article/creating-websites-with-wordpress-is-a-bad-idea

======
bioflava
There's a thing built-in to WordPress called "Pages" which are not sequential
and don't have an implicit date. Maybe the author could look into those.

I'm being facetious but I've created entire WordPress sites with no Posts,
only Pages. They are easy to use for the clients and a few tweaks of a starter
template (I use Bones) and you are done.

Also, using a starter template (or even creating your own) so you provide for
many common options (full-width pages or other stock layouts) is an invaluable
tool. And one you can reuse for any project.

Granted, there are many situations where WordPress isn't the right fit but to
discount it outright, and for the reasons the author sites is a bit of a cop
out.

A little long-term planning and reusable code solves a lot of those issues.

------
crazy_geek
FTFY: Creating websites with very light fonts and low contrast is a bad idea.

tl;dr: Using the wrong tool for the job makes life difficult. Go figure.

